# Alabama Private Pond 10lb 10oz Bass



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

A buddy of mine caught this one fishing in a private pond in Macon County, Alabama. 10lbs 10oz. Fat girl full of eggs. Pond was only built three years ago.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap Nice HOG....Released?? Not that one would have to but I myself release all Bass, sofull of eggs has no bearing. I'm not putting anyone down for keeping a 10+ #er for the wall. Tell him for me.......FANTASTIC catch.:takephoto:takephoto:clap

It might be hard for me to release a 10#er as my largest (on the wall) ever caught was 6.6#'s


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (5/7/2008)*:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap Nice HOG....Released?? Not that one would have to but I myself release all Bass, sofull of eggs has no bearing. I'm not putting anyone down for keeping a 10+ #er for the wall. Tell him for me.......FANTASTIC catch.:takephoto:takephoto:clap
> 
> 
> 
> It might be hard for me to release a 10#er as my largest (on the wall) ever caught was 6.6#'s




YEP...released. No bass are allowed to be kept out of this pond that are over 14" long. Every bass under 14" is kept.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Good program:clap


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome catch!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

They must of stocked it with some good size bass if its only 3 years old and producing fish like that.

Great catch.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great results from a newer pond!!! Glad she's still kickin', a few good pics and good measurements and she can be on the wall w/ no harm....I wish more folks would realize that instead of destroying a big ole mamma full of eggs...Great catch anyways!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (5/14/2008)*They must of stocked it with some good size bass if its only 3 years old and producing fish like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Great catch.:bowdown:bowdown




I said the same thing...American Sportfish says they didn't. This are F-1 Tiger Bass and can grow 2lbs or more per year with proper forage. The pond also was stocked with shad. Bass can only eat a bluegill 1/2 their size. they can eat a shad that is 3/4 their size. Or so the pond people say.


----------

